# tiny camper build



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

I have started a tiny travel trailer build and would like to post the build on this forum.. where would be the proper place to post this build?


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

I would just start a new thread for it right here.
Recreational Vehicles - RV / Camper Discussions - RV Forums


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

the title of the new thread is the modified wanderer build. it will be built on the wanderer build without round corners.


----------

